

Show HN: My first Android app – a Product Hunt client - qrazhan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qrazhan.hunter2

======
ellisonf9
This is very nice for your first Android app. Have you done mobile dev before?
(on other platforms)

~~~
qrazhan
Well, I should clarify, this is the first app I've released on the Play store.
I've made a few small apps before, but they were just class projects. (I'm
also an Android intern at Lockitron)

